# Encoding-Probleme bei Properties-Dateien



## peterfolta (2. Apr 2008)

Guten Tag,

in dem Swing-Programm, das ich derzeit entwickle, werden Properties-Dateien zur Lokalisierung verwendet. Das Problem ist nur, dass sämtliche Sonderzeichen im Programm selbst falsch encodiert werden: 
Ein 'Ü' wird zum Beispiel zu '%A~' oder so. Und das obwohl ich inzwischen die Zeichencodierung des gesamten Projektes, also auch jener Properties-Dateien, auf UTF-8 umgestellt habe. Vielleicht muss man Swing ja noch irgendwie mitteilen, dass es Übergebene Texte UTF-8 Encodieren soll. Interessanter Weise tritt dieses Problem aber nur bei aus Properties-Dateien gelesenen Werten auf: Schreibe ich sonderzeichen direkt in den Code, tritt das Problem nicht auf. Könnte das Problem vielleicht auch daher rühren, dass ich die Properties-Dateien nicht mir der Endung *.properties, sondern mit der endung *.language speichere?

Wie kann ich diesen Encodingfehler beheben?

- pfolta


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2008)

Java Properties Dateien werden ISO Enkodiert.


----------



## peterfolta (2. Apr 2008)

OK - danke für die Antwort. Dann gibt es aber ein Problem: Ich möchte mein Programm auch in russischer Lokalisierung anbieten. Die kyrillschen Schriftzeichen werden aber nicht direkt von ISO unterstützt. UTF-8 dagegen kann mit kyrillischen Zeichen problemlos umgehen. Bleibt mir nur noch der Weg über Unicode-Steuerzeichen(z. B. \u0434)? Diese Variante ist nämlich leider sehr umständlich und zeitaufwändig...


----------



## Niki (2. Apr 2008)

Du kannst ja auch die Properties Datei auf eine XML-Datei ändern. Dort hast du ja die Möglichkeit ein Encoding anzugeben


----------



## maki (2. Apr 2008)

Der property Dateien Editor in Eclipse zB. macht das für dich, du kannst du kyrillisch Schreiben in der "Properties" View, diese werden dann richtig escaped in der "Source".


----------



## peterfolta (2. Apr 2008)

@maki: Das klingt gut - bloß wie soll das gehen? Ich habe jetzt mal als Encoding für Properties-Dateien ISO-8895-1 eingestellt. Die .language-Dateien werden auch mit dem Properties-Editor von Eclipse geöffnet. Schreibe ich allerdings kyrillische Zeichen, meckert Eclipse beim Speichern, dass die Datei aufgrund unbekannter Zeichen nicht gespeichert werden kann...

Wie meinst du das mit dem automatisch escapen?


----------

